# BahamaLure intro to the Gulfcoast



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Guys, if you have not seen or heard of BahamaLure you need to go to either J & M Tackle and see Tom or Outcast Fishing & Hunting and see Anthony to check out the finest & most innovative lures on the market bar none. All of our Lures are Keeled weighted and our fluoro-lures reflect UVA & UVB light deeper into the water column than anything on the market. I guarantee that nobody has anything that compares to our quality. We are a world renown lure, but we are new to the Gulf Coast.:thumbsup:


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

I have quite the collection of them, I like the florescence line personally but i have many of the other ones.

Here is 2 of them










d-a


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I noticed the nice display at J&M over the weekend, You are well represented there!


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Yep, the Proteus & Callisto are two good Wahoo getter-done lures for sure there d-a, no matter what speed you pull them. The Fluoro-lures are just awesome looking.

Thanks MSYellowfin, they are very impressed with them also. Did you happen to notice the Neptune II Teaser they had, really cool. They had already sold all of them except for one that was still there Tuesday. 



DQ


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Imma have to ease down there see if these are "Restaurant Quality". They look good, with alot of different color combos.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I guess I'll get my checkbook out again. You can see all of them at www.bahamalure.com


----------

